# Do you need AKC papers to breed?



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just wondering cause when i got Cookie, they had the AKC registration papers for me to fill out and I never did it. Does this mean that I could never become a professional breeder because i don't have the proof of pedigree?
Please note, I am just thinking of breeding in the future, so don't jump down my back. I also would like to own a pet boutique one day. I love dogs so much.:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'll be honest - this is one of those topics that people have _*very *_ strong opinions about. If you want a topic that brings about not nice replies, this is that topic. There is no bullying here, it's about doing what is responsible. Casually breeding your pets is never a good idea, IMO. 

Reputable breeders sell their pet puppies with limited registration, meaning that all puppies produced cannot be registered with the AKC. I don't know what you mean by 'professional breeder' (that term makes me cringe, honestly) To answer what I think your question is, if you bred Cookie, could the puppies be registered with AKC since you never registered her? NO, they cannot. 

Be prepared for some strong opinions - but just know it comes from love for this breed.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:goodpost:


bellaratamaltese said:


> I'll be honest - this is one of those topics that people have _*very *_ strong opinions about. If you want a topic that brings about not nice replies, this is that topic. There is no bullying here, it's about doing what is responsible. Casually breeding your pets is never a good idea, IMO.
> 
> Reputable breeders sell their pet puppies with limited registration, meaning that all puppies produced cannot be registered with the AKC. I don't know what you mean by 'professional breeder' (that term makes me cringe, honestly) To answer what I think your question is, if you bred Cookie, could the puppies be registered with AKC since you never registered her? NO, they cannot.
> 
> Be prepared for some strong opinions - but just know it comes from love for this breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I just read through some of your posts and noticed Cookie came from a petstore. IMO, that would be absolutely irresponsible to breed her, since you do not know where she came from and if there are any genetic issues in her background (which puppy mills could care less about) 

If you'd like some information on becoming a reputable breeder, i'd be happy to help you and answer any questions. This includes showing your dogs and following the Code of Ethics that is listed on the American Maltese Association website. Breeding Cookie would have you labeled as a 'backyard breeder' and with all the dogs dumped in shelters, is really not the right thing to do.

Not trying to be rude, I'm really not, just trying to give you an accurate picture. And as I said, you will get some rude and blunt answers here - just take it in the nature it was intended and use it as a learning experience.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

When i said "professional" breeder, i mean acting as a professional, not irresponsibly. 

This is the 2nd time I've been misunderstood in speech, so i need to explain myself. Sometimes I have a hard time expressing myself in a way that will come out the way i intend it, or I will take something a certain way that was not meant that way, and I often have miscommunication issues because of it. I did not have a conventional upbringing so some of my social skills are lacking. Sorry.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thelordsbeauty said:


> When i said "professional" breeder, i mean acting as a professional, not irresponsibly.
> 
> This is the 2nd time I've been misunderstood in speech, so i need to explain myself. Sometimes I have a hard time expressing myself in a way that will come out the way i intend it, or I will take something a certain way that was not meant that way, and I often have miscommunication issues because of it. I did not have a conventional upbringing so some of my social skills are lacking. Sorry.


In the world of dog breeding, there are basically 3 types of breeders. Puppymills, backyard breeders and reputable show breeders. 

I don't think I misunderstood you - but if I did, my apologies.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

When you said you cringed at the word "professional", i thought u meant as like a mill breeder: lots of puppies/fast turnout but labeled professional because the board of health? certifies them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by board of health. I think the word that describes a good breeder is responsible. That means knowing their pedigrees and exhibiting their dogs so they are held to the standards of the breed by experienced judges. 
To me, a professional breeder is in it for just the money, not to better the breed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Not sure what you mean by board of health. I think the word that describes a good breeder is responsible. That means knowing their pedigrees and exhibiting their dogs so they are held to the standards of the breed by experienced judges.
> To me, a professional breeder is in it for just the money, not to better the breed.


Yes, this is what I think of also when I hear the term 'professional breeder' (and why I cringe when I hear it) I'd rather hear the term responsible breeder.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure you love your fluff very much and want to be a good parent to her. *The most responsible thing you can do is have her spayed*.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I also want to breed and show eventually but I know that my current dog (no matter how much I love her) is not "breeding quality" - she has luxating patellas, a piggy tail, sloping topline and a timid/shy temperament (which her mother has/had as well when I met her). 

I think that to breed responsibly you have to start off with the best dog you can get - from a registered responsible breeder - that is health screened, of good temperament and is "typey" of the Maltese breed. Generally this isn't the first dog you buy as a pet owner. 

I also think a person interested in dog breeding needs to be financially secure, be interested and knowledgeable about genetics (atleast have done some reading) and have a good mentor to advise them. 

I also think that showing is an important part of breeding as it allows you to compare your dogs with other dogs and also see the available studs - but it's not for everyone and not showing doesn't mean the breeder is irresponsible. 

I do think that dogs should be registered before breeding - this allows you to look back at their history and see what their parents were like and who they are related to etc. Pedigrees are an important part of dog breeding. 

I do think that new people need to get involved in the breed (breeding, showing, pet owning etc)... the more people breeding and caring for the Maltese breed in a responsible manner the better. Note this does not mean that everyone with a Maltese should be breeding - instead those interested in doing it properly (i.e. registered and responsible) should be mentored and helped by those in the hobby. 

In short: Breeding is much more complicated than "I have a dog so I should breed her". A firm knowledge base (dog genetics, health, structure etc) should be developed BEFORE breeding. All newbies should have a mentor. Not every dog is of the right "quality" to be bred - it's generally those who are really responsible who can see this.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Luna'sMom said:


> I also want to breed and show eventually but I know that my current dog (no matter how much I love her) is not "breeding quality" - she has luxating patellas, a piggy tail, sloping topline and a timid/shy temperament (which her mother has/had as well when I met her).
> 
> I think that to breed responsibly you have to start off with the best dog you can get - from a registered responsible breeder - that is health screened, of good temperament and is "typey" of the Maltese breed. Generally this isn't the first dog you buy as a pet owner.
> 
> ...


IMHO, this is one of the most awesome responses I've ever read on SM about breeding. It's thoughful, realistic, insightful, balanced and forward thinking. Very nice job, Kylie! :aktion033:


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

I love your response Kylie! Thank you for explaining things the way you did. Very precise. I can actually hear the love of the breed in your post.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> IMHO, this is one of the most awesome responses I've ever read on SM about breeding. It's thoughful, realistic, insightful, balanced and forward thinking. Very nice job, Kylie! :aktion033:


I agree!! Well done!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Luna'sMom said:


> I also want to breed and show eventually but I know that my current dog (no matter how much I love her) is not "breeding quality" - she has luxating patellas, a piggy tail, sloping topline and a timid/shy temperament (which her mother has/had as well when I met her).
> 
> I think that to breed responsibly you have to start off with the best dog you can get - from a registered responsible breeder - that is health screened, of good temperament and is "typey" of the Maltese breed. Generally this isn't the first dog you buy as a pet owner.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::amen::amen:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you for fielding Bridget's question with tact and dignity. You didn't belittile or demean her, you didn't attempt to make her feel like a moron, and you didn't jump down her throat. I wish everyone on SM was as adept at expressing themselves in an inoffensive manner as you are, Kylie. You are both kind and caring, and it speaks volumes to your character. What a sweetheart you be.


----------



## thelordsbeauty (Jun 28, 2011)

almitra said:


> Thank you for fielding Bridget's question with tact and dignity. You didn't belittile or demean her, you didn't attempt to make her feel like a moron, and you didn't jump down her throat. I wish everyone on SM was as adept at expressing themselves in an inoffensive manner as you are, Kylie. You are both kind and caring, and it speaks volumes to your character. What a sweetheart you be.


I AGREE!!!!!!!:thumbsup::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Why thank you  I do love the breed - Luna is just the most amazing pet/dog. My partner has been fully won over by the breed and we both agree we will always have a Maltese by our sides (hopefully one day more than one).

I think I will try to keep the text and re-use it hehe!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Great idea, cuz you know the question will arise again at some point when new people come along.


----------

